# MOVED: What does it mean ?



## Harris (29 Mar 2012)

This topic has been moved to http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,16.

http://Forums.Army.ca/forums/threads/105245.0

Moved to proper board.

Harris - milnet DS


----------

